# How much exercise does your adult dog get on an average day?



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

We have two dogs, ages 5 1/2 and 1. During the work week, they get two walks, usually about 40 minutes each. Plus, they run around for 15-20 minutes at lunchtime in our fenced yard.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy gets taken out everyday for an hour long walk. (she is 1 year 9 months)
she also gets constant play time with my other golden (he's 8 months) but I would only count her walks as exercise.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Right now since it is hot. Wyatt who is 2, plays in the pool for a half hour each day after I get home from work. Meaning I throw the ball and he jumps in and retrieves it. Over and over and over. And on Sat. and Sun. we walk to the park for his play date, which lasts about an hour and a half and we walk home. Then in the afternoons he goes back to playing in the pool.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I marked 30 min but if there was a choice of 30-60 it would be closest to how long we spend walking him on the days when both of us work. The two walks are about 12 hours apart. 
He is never crated, so has the ability to move around all day as he wishes (but I am guessing he usually sleeps).
PS Brooks is 7 years old


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm saying 1.5 hours because that's sort of an average. Some days, they just go out for bathroom breaks and we have a lazy day. Some days, we go for a run, which is a 1-2 hour outing. Some days we spend 3 or 4 hours in one of the state parks. That's not usually on a work day, though. But in the summer, I don't work every day, so it's hard to calculate. So I'm going with 1.5.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker gets an hour chasing around the DP in the morning, and then usually a half hour or more at home chasing balls around the yard.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We have our hour walk every evening.  

That doesn't include total exercise for the day though... the two dogs go outside to play whenever they can talk my mom into letting them out. They run, play, potty, go back inside for treats.... and then in another hour or two they do it all again.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is really interesting!! I love hearing about everyone's daily exercise! Keep voting!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Since I work 7p-7a 3x/week. Buddy sleeps while I work and then gets to have his fun all day. He gets +4 hrs of excerise probably 5 x/week and only 2 hrs when I work back to back shifts (2or 3 nights in a row). The household revolves around Buddy. The tire each other out- So I have no idea how much they get total. Roxy is go-go-go same as Buddy though. She is his BFF. They do for for 1-2 miles walks daily as a pack.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

It depends on the time of year, during the summer when we're outdoors most of the time, Hank is too, running around on the several areas we have enclosed with an invisible fence. In the winter, when we spend more time indoors, so does he.

We don't usually take "walks" our road is narrow and hilly with too many fast cars.


----------



## channy2409 (Dec 21, 2011)

*2 miles a day*

Rupert gets out for a mile walk in the morning and has a good run around with his friends, and usually in the afternoon/tea time


----------



## ncpistol (Jul 20, 2012)

I walked Bailey 2 miles every morning until he was 11, then it was 1 mile. Sometimes I walked him after work. On mornings when I didnt feel like walking I would look at him and think "you know, Bailey shouldn't go without just because I'M the one who is lazy. I walked him on those days too. 
I miss you Bay!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

3.5 hours a day, We either get up extremely early and beat the heat- walking, or swimming, and if we cant go out then there on the treadmill.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Not enough except on the weekends.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Probably around two hours per day for Tess, playing fetch, walk and playing with Liza. Liza about an hour and a half real exercise.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

1.5-2.5 hours a day for Joey.. Walks in the early morning, late night, sometimes on in the middle of the day but with the recent heat... that hasn't been happening. We play fetch every day for about half hour multiple times a day, and various days we'll go swimming for 1.5 hours then a walk and ball in the day. 

My day's off it's more fun and we do more but the day's I work I make sure he still gets his exercise. The heat sucks because he's looking at me all sad, not understanding why we're being more lazy!

Edit: Also Joey goes to daycare from 8-5 once a week... that usually tire's him out for a whole day after lol.


----------



## LC1967 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ruby is lucky because my husband and I are teachers and so the whole family is home in the summer months. She gets a three mile on leash walk most mornings and goes for another shorter off leash walk in the evenings where she can swim in the lake after the beach closes. The rest of the day she hangs out with us at home where we have a large yard for her to play. Once school begins again she gets a shorter walk most days but we try to make up for it on the weekends.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Bonnie is 16 months old, so now a young adult, and I said 2 hours daily, depending on the weather. We have no dog parks and she is mostly off lead, We take her out about 3 times a day. The rest of the time she is fine in the garden or house without being crated. She also goes out visiting and I take her with me wherever possible.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

On an average day, about 15-20 minutes of ball throwing. but once or twice a week he goes to the American River for about an hours worth of ball fetching in the river.
He gets a really good swimming workout then. He's lost about 15 pounds and is looking really good right now!


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

On an average day now that it's cold here, we go for one or two 45 min walks, sometimes a bike ride if I don't have a lot of time to walk. We also try to go to the dog park a few times a week so he can run with the other dogs. In the summer we would play outside all day, swimming, playing frisbee, etc.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ky gets a minimum of 3 hrs a day, this involves walking and swimming. Bentley can't really keep up with her schedule yet but Ky's exercise is mandatory. If she gets less than 3 hours her back seizes on her and causes a lot of pain. Her back has been bad for 2 days now so we have to stop all exercise until she gets over the hump but then we'll be right back at it. 
In the winter we use our friends indoor pool for swimming. Not sure if Bentley will be doing that because I haven't asked the vet yet about puppies & chlorine.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Ours are golden oldies now, so their walks are shorter than they used to be.

Penny is at least 12 is probably 13+ (she's a rescue golden, so not totally sure)

Barney has just turned 12 in September of this year 2012.

They get a 15 minute walk to stretch their legs with my Hubby early before he goes to work, then they get their breakfast and have a sleep.

They get a late morning walk with me for between 45-65 minutes sometimes more, sometimes less, depends on them, they don't walk very fast though. 

Barney gets another walk of around 15/20 minutes late evening (Penny usually doesn't want to go, sometimes she does)

They have free and total access of our house and the garden the rest of the time. We often play short amounts of toy throwing with Barney (Penny won't) He never brings the toys back tough, just chases them. 

That's old age for you  They had longer when they were kids


----------



## MrsTaylor (Nov 23, 2015)

Husband and I work full time so I give our 2 year old a morning walk up the road for her to go potty (usually about 1/2 mile) then i walk her for at least 30 minutes at lunchtime an then she gets a further walk later in the evening (usually a total of 3-4 miles per day with the 2 walks combined)
she also gets playtime outside, and indoors and she stays in while i'm at work and isn't crated so she usually plays for a bit (and sleeps the rest). at the weekends we usually do one big walk 4-5 miles per day with playtime as well

shes quite a lazy dog who does need to be coerced outdoor alot of the time but she gets her walks regardless


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

On average one hour per day. 
Weekdays my wife walks Bella 1/2 hr (2 km/1.2 miles) mid morning, & I walk her right after dinner the same (1/2 hour ). Weekends can be a little longer.
This does not include play time activities like throwing & fetching her tire 15 minutes per day 

Mike D


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Lucky is 6.5 now and weekdays he gets a 2-2.5 mile walk every morning- around 45 minutes. Then I throw the ball a little when we get back- but we have a typical suburban backyard, so he doesn't get a far run.

When he was younger, he had an after work walk as well- maybe 20-30 minutes.

Weekends I try to swim him both days. And when he's going to agility trials, I try and get 1-3 swims in during the week as well. Swimming is really the only way to keep him in competition shape, since we don't have a place to hike off leash.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thor is going to be 3 in 2 weeks. He gets a walk in the morning about 30 minutes. In the evening he gets either another walk for about the same time, or on two or three of the weekdays he gets a 3 plus mile run off leash with me on the trails. Weekends are more intense. He gets a hike/run and/ or a swim both days , and sometimes a longer hike to a new location with the recent addition of a doggie backpack on longer hikes when we may need more supplies. Vacations are like boot camp for him. For example this week I was off, so he got a hike/run/ swim all of the days but one (average of 3 miles) one good half day hike with a pack (total about 7 miles) plus a 3 hour long walking tour of a nearby sea coastal town yesterday. Today he seems exhausted so I didn't press him to walk much!


----------

